# On Point with Chris Paul



## girllovesthegame

NBA.com has kicked off a series of webisodes and the debut features a behind the scenes look at CP3's activity filled All-Star weekend. 

On Point with Chris Paul


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 2


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 3

Behind the scenes of CP's PBA Celebrity Invitational.


----------



## croco

I didn't know that Lebron was also more than a casual bowler. Or maybe he really just got lucky like CP said at the end, bowling can be so strange sometimes. When I played against my brother and friends several years ago, I didn't have any technique, but still knocked down most the pins from any of us.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 4


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 5


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 6


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 7

Mom's birthday party, big game against Dallas and shoe release party.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 8

Chris and his personal chef discuss some of his favorite meals.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I think I really need to try my hand at that Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

That looks deliciously fattening.

I'm so hungry right now..


----------



## girllovesthegame

NewAgeBaller said:


> *That looks deliciously fattening.*
> 
> I'm so hungry right now..


:laugh: Yes it does NewAgeBaller. Yes it does. I surely would like at least a small bowl of that. Can you imagine it all warm with those melted white chocolate chips in it? Drool.


----------



## bee-fan

Am I the only one who thought that krispy kreme pudding sound unappealing. :sour:


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Am I the only one who thought that krispy kreme pudding sound unappealing. :sour:


Not to me. Probably because I like both Krispy Kreme doughnuts and a good bread pudding (both items I rarely get to eat). I figured they shouldn't be too bad together.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Not to me. Probably because I like both Krispy Kreme doughnuts and a good bread pudding (both items I rarely get to eat). I figured they shouldn't be too bad together.


I guess my turn off is the fact that I don't like real bread pudding. But Krispy Kreme is another story.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I guess my turn off is the fact that I don't like real bread pudding. But Krispy Kreme is another story.


The thing is, not everybody makes a good bread pudding. A good bread pudding is key. Commander's has a delicious Bread Pudding Souffle. Delicious.


----------



## croco

I just ate breakfast and now I'm hungry again :lol:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 9

CP3 talks about the Hornets' injury filled season, who he thinks is MVP and the Art of the Steal.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 10

CP showing the fans some love.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 11

_Chris Paul talks about his parents and his close bond with his brother, C.J., in the latest exclusive Webisode._


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 12

_In this webisode, CP3 explains what it's like to call New Orleans home._


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 13

CP in the community.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 14

CP3 joins Regis & Kelly on their show.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 15

CP talks about his pre-game ritual.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Episode 16

Best of On Point with CP3


----------

